# White Spot On The Iris Of Eye



## SOCA (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi - My Lily has a white spot on the lower portion of the iris of her left eye. It's not on the surface. It's below the surface. It doesn't seem to bother her. Is anybody familiar with this ? If so, please share your opinion.


----------

